# Leads on creating tombstones for home haunts



## JohnWMorehead (Apr 16, 2008)

I recently found a great video teaching how to create inexpensive skulls and corpses from materials at a hardware store and beauty supply places, but I am interested in finding a similar video or book that might teach how to create good tombstones from scratch for home haunts. Can anyone recommend a resource?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

This site has a ton of how-to's for props.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey, Bonedancer don't forget hauntproject.com


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

how about right here on Haunt Forum


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

This is where I went to learn how to make Tombstones for the first time.

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/instructions/tombstones/


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

What video did you get?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Is it the "Make your own scratch built corpse" one?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

I remember a few years ago a commercial for Black and Decker for a table mounted router system that allows you to put a pattern on a memory stick, then plug that into the router and it cuts the shape for you from the design. I remember yelling out "HEY!!!! I can use that to make detail work on tombstones!!!!" Unfortunately that thing at the time costed close to $3000 and the people who bought it returned them because of manufacturers errors, but wow to have owned one and kick out tombstones in like 10 minutes...i would have loved to have owned one.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright...correcting myself...it is Craftsman and it is called CompuCarve...here is the link...

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00921754000P?keyword=compucarve


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is another good site:

http://polyfoam.casadesade.com/

Randy


----------

